# Is it possible to eat too many Atomic Fireballs?



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Inquiring mind wants to know. Is it normal to need chloraseptic for throat and bleach for teeth?


----------



## Hogpaw (Mar 26, 2006)

I have never ate too many fireballs. Try to feed one to a dog. Mine will put it in her mouth and tast the sweet until the hot comes and spit it out, put it back in her mouth and the cycle continues. She shakes her head when she gets her mouth burned but always goes back to it so I guess she likes them too.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

What happens to me when I eat too many is that I get a ragin' case of indigestion. It's the reason I gave 'em up. I like them a whole lot better than they like me.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

*Yes*

FC, I believe it is.
It gives new meaning to *burn-out* LMAO


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

*A slightly different question . . .*

What happens if you eat a roll of Mentos and then chug a quart of diet Coke?

. . . Any of you good old boys tried it yet: :an2:

:rybka:


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

*The subject is atomic fireballs*

so it IS possible. I have fear in my heart after seeing Kenny's careful constructed visual. OH NO!


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Thats about like asking if one can have too many lures!

Absolutley not!

:rotfl:


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Keep on eatin um chickee, at least you can now say yer a "hot blonde".......lmao


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Get some ice cream for the day after. NOT TO EAT, use it for your seat. NOW what are atomic fireballs. You know i am into stuffed jalepenos.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

luv2fish said:


> Get some ice cream for the day after. NOT TO EAT, use it for your seat. NOW what are atomic fireballs. You know i am into stuffed jalepenos.


Atomic Fireballs are cinnamon flavored hard candy with pyroforic centers. The Cinnnamon flovred outer shell isn't very thick and once you hit the heat it's just way too late. The very core of it seems to be a little tamer but I've never been quite sure if that is because it's made that way or that I've burnt away all taste buds and nerve ending.

What's kinda fun, and maybe a little cruel is to give one to an unsuspecting friend. Watch for the experession when they get through the great cinnamon flavor and hit the heat. They may love you for it or they may hate you for it but it might also break them from mooching candy off ya, too. 

Edit to say: the first 6 or 8 aren't too bad if you have a high tolerance for hot stuff but if you sit and eat a half bag or more while you watch tv or what ever you better have some serious indgestion remedy HANDY. You gonna need it and I ain't lyin.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Atomic fireball:


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

OH NOW I KNOW, i thought we were talkin peppers and i thought some body had been holding out on secret pepper info. I LUV HOT PEPPERS.


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

*Fire balls*

These things can trigger gout in a powerful way, Be careful!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Day 3, 22 atomic fireballs consumed and no atomic reaction as yet. rofl. You guys are just wimps I guess! Other than no longer being able to taste food and the semi-permanent red tint on my tongue and teeth, I have had no other adverse effects.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Jan, must be the mixing with Shiner Bock that helps! lol


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Day 4, 24 total atomic fireballs consumed. Have reached maximum input. No atomic reaction to report. Subject may hurl at mere mention of atomic fireballs however. End atomic fireball journal.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

yeah, that occurred to me right after I hit submit. lol. you are a funny monkey.


speckle-catcher said:


> atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs atomic fireballs


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Chickee try some homemade Atomic Brew. 
Guaranteed to blow your mind! LOL


15 lbs Dutch Gold clover honey
3/4 gallon Arizona green tea (spoiled!)
64 oz Apple & Eve apple juice
1 lb ginger
30 Atomic Fireball candies
tap water to make 6 gallons
1 packet yeast
Then let her stew!
PS.. You might be a Red Head after drinking the first batch! LOL


----------

